# New rockscape



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

Recently rescaped my 75g cichlid tank. Just wanted to share the results. Right side isn't quite "right" yet but I haven't decided on how to tweak it to look better!

Stock: saulosi, acei, flying fox, bn pleco
Plants: anubias (heavily chewed), various vals
Hardscape: Aragonite sand, some kind of green rock from landscape supply store (with red algae on the right side rocks - they're the same as the others)


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice! It looks refreshing green.

I also like the background color. Is it painted or sticker?


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks! It's painted - a blue-grey latex paint, protected by foamboard from scratches.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice sky color 

Be careful with the vals, because left uncontrolled, they'll take over the whole tank. And since many of them grow tall, they're more suited for background.


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

The vals are an interesting case - I got most of them about 18 months ago IIRC and they are spreading, but quite slowly. There's supposed to be a patch of them on the right side as well, but over there, they grow stunted and tiny, for no reason that I can discern. The cichlids do seem to keep them "mowed" - when I put some tall varieties in, the alpha male saulosi took a dislike to the tall leaves and started ripping them off! They don't really eat the vals, though - they prefer the tasty new growth on the anubias. :lol:


----------

